# Help With Identify This Possible Ww1 Pilots Watch



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Anybody tell me what this is?

I have been told it is similar to a Moser Pilots watch from WW1, but there are no makers markings on the case or movement.

It is also in exceptional condition, and therefore i was suspiscious it maybe a replica.





































Thanks in advance.

Keith


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Prototype RLT 17?



















Nice watch, It may be a new dial on a old movement maybe?

Looks nice, is it small?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi JasonM.

Yes its pretty small, approx 28mm x 28mm.

The watch works, but the minute hand fouls on the glass in places.

It is surplus to requirements, so i was hoping to find out exactly what it is so i can accurately describe it when i sell it.

I looks in far too good of a condition to be genuine, but you never know!

Keith.

PS. Thanks to Garys tuition, the hosting of thise pics is nearly all my own work!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> *nearly*


----------

